# Peinlich, peinlich......



## Beppe (29. Januar 2018)

Mir fehlen die Worte (fremdschäm)!


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (29. Januar 2018)

Heute in der Zeitung, habe ich etwas von einem Sack Reis gelesen, der in China umgefallen sein soll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## garbel (10. Mai 2018)

Peinlich, peinlich eher für den TE...


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Mai 2018)

Ick gloob, dä Fänmän ist eh zu Propain gaywächsält.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (16. Juli 2018)

Beppe schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 690966 Anhang anzeigen 690967
> 
> Mir fehlen die Worte (fremdschäm)!


----------



## bastea82 (16. Juli 2018)

Ich warte noch bis man die versteckte Nazibotschaft entdeckt hat


----------



## saturno (19. Juli 2018)

der darf sicher nicht ins schwimmbad, trotz ferien...................................


----------



## Pilatus (19. Juli 2018)

lasst uns doch eine Sammlung machen:


----------



## pedalonator (7. November 2018)

wichtige Beiträge !


----------



## nightwolf (14. November 2018)

Das wichtigste ist aber, dass man es alle paar Monate wieder ausgraebt


----------



## below (14. November 2018)

Gott in allen Firmennamen sind Buchstaben drin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorsic (8. Juni 2019)

ich liebe dieses Forum, kein Wunder das ich nur im Bikemarkt unterwegs bin...


----------

